# I've got a pen blank in the pressure pot.



## Fay Prozora (Jun 7, 2015)

So we'll see how it goes. I just put it in about 5 minutes ago so after about an hour or so will check on the blank to see how it looks. I set the pot at 50PSI and it is very slowly dropping but then I forgot to put some thing on the lid gasket to keep out any leaks there might be. I can't hear any thing leaking but hopefully I'll get a good tube in blank. I've got another piece of old glory flag material on the brass tube but lord knows where that pretty fabric is but I don't know where the one with the glitter is. Can't find it for the life of me. But maybe this one will  turn out. I'll post a picture if it does.  Fay


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 7, 2015)

If you're using Alumilite you might want to give it 1.5-2hrs to fully cure.

If you're using PR I'd let it sit overnight, if not 24hrs.

The last thing you want to have happen is for the tube to separate at the ends bc it wasn't fully cured.


----------



## BSea (Jun 7, 2015)

did you leave your compressor hooked up?  That will keep the pressure constant.  You don't have to leave it on, just hooked up so it will maintain pressure.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 7, 2015)

So far I am delighted! It is a big difference form the last time I tried to cast with out a pressure pot. Yes the compressor was hooked up and had been in longer than I intended as I was watching a dvd. Any way,, here are a couple of pictures of my casting. Only thing is, on one of them the fabric was coming loose but it is a lot better than the first one. There  is just a few little bubbles in one corner of the casting but that will be gone after it is turned. when I took it out of the mold it flipped out of my hand and dropped on the floor. It didn't get broken, but so far I am pleased. Take a look..  Fay


----------



## wob50 (Jun 7, 2015)

They look great Fay


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you. I'm so pleased with these. Next payday I plan to order another tube in mold from Fred Wissen and then I'll be able to do two molds at once. I don't have very much alumilite left so come payday will order some more and then I will cast more blanks and be able to try out the mold I built. The rack I built is too large for the pot but it should fit once I knock the corners off of it and maybe shorten it a little bit. I put a plate in the bottom of the pot before I put the mold in and it worked out pretty good. I wish the bottom was flat and not rounded as I'm afraid the resin could get spilled out of the mold before it can cure. So far I'm happy..   Fay


----------



## wyone (Jun 8, 2015)

so..  cut a piece of plywood the diameter of the pot. and drop it in the bottom..  now it is flat.   at least that was what I did.


----------



## magpens (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice going, Fay !!!!!


----------



## SteveG (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey Fay, why not post a video of you doing a "Happy Dance" right there by your pot! 

 It looks great from here!! Good for you.


----------



## le_skieur (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice job Fay,

Just beware of what you put on the lid gasket. Not petroleum product like Vaseline, you goanna damage the rubber  the best is silicone.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't think you would like to see me doing the happy dance and certainly not where there isn't much room to do it in. LOL! I certainly will cut a circle to put in the bottom of the pot and what is the best thing to put on the lid gasket? I guess later today I will cast a couple more to use up what I have left. One thing is that the side B of the alumilite was thick but I heated it for a few seconds just to see what would happen. I was afraid it would get too hard before putting it with the side A. It thinned and I was able to work with it. Thanks for every thing every one.. Fay


----------



## BSea (Jun 8, 2015)

Those blanks look great.  Good job! :good:


----------



## mark james (Jun 8, 2015)

I like happy endings...  Now we need to see some pens :tongue::tongue::tongue:

Thank you for the suggestion on the silcone for the seals!  Will come in hand next month (is that July already.... ).


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 8, 2015)

Well the next set of blanks came out cloudy. No bubbles but cloudy. I don't know why as I did the same as I did the night before. Will keep at it.. Fay


----------

